# help fixing heel lift



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't put foam under the foot that won't fix shit. Get some J Bars or C Pads, or if it's really extreme a butterfly wrap. Tognar Toolworks - Search Results for "boot fitting"


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Get some J Bars or C Pads, or if it's really extreme a butterfly wrap. Tognar Toolworks - Search Results for "boot fitting"


Hey BA, do you recommend starting with J bars or C pads in any order? J 1st then C 2nd, or vice versa? I'm wondering if J are the least intrusive so start there?
Thanks


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

pownoob said:


> I need a way to fix heel lift *wothout buying j bars* or anything.


Snowboard: $300
Boots: $100
Bindings: $100
Jacket: $100
Pants: $100
Helmet: $30
Gloves: $15
Goggles: $50
Each lift ticket: $60-$150

*Total for 1st Day: $900

Cost of J-bars, ankle wrap or c-bars: $7...*

You could make a crappy j-bar yourself out of the right foam and the right glue. But since the right product only costs $7, why bother?


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

Cycle4Fun said:


> pownoob said:
> 
> 
> > I need a way to fix heel lift *wothout buying j bars* or anything.
> ...


Actually, I know a guy who has a bunch of boards and I got all my equipment for free. Lol. Also my parents would be like your not good enough that it matters


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> Hey BA, do you recommend starting with J bars or C pads in any order? J 1st then C 2nd, or vice versa? *I'm wondering if J are the least intrusive so start there?*
> Thanks


Are you saying that you can _feel_ the J/C bars after applying them to your liner? :huh: 

I'm only asking because after applying a pair of C bars to the liners of my old 32's? I only felt a noticeably better, snug and more locked in fit for my heel! Aside from that, I really couldn't tell there was anything _stuck_ to the outside of my liners. :shrug: It wasn't like I could feel a bump, bulge or pressure point around my ankles. :huh: 

I am however curious to know what exactly the difference in "effect" is between using an L or C bar? My _guess_ is that the "L" will leave the fit somewhat _less_ snug around the front of the ankle and maybe over the forefoot. Whereas the "C" snugs that part of the liner by going over the top and more foreward of the ankle processes! [the ankle bone bulge.] But again, that's only my best guess! :dunno: :hairy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pownoob said:


> Actually, I know a guy who has a bunch of boards and I got all my equipment for free. Lol. Also my parents would be like your not good enough that it matters


Tell your parents to quit holding you back.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Tell your parents to quit holding you back.


Or put your big boy pants on and spend the $7 + shipping???


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pownoob said:


> I need a way to fix heel lift wothout buying j bars or anything. Any ideas how to make some? Will putting a piece of soft foam under my foot work?


Hi Bro,

Heel lift is very often the result of an oversized boot. What is your barefoot measurement? What boot size are you using?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Are you saying that you can _feel_ the J/C bars after applying them to your liner? :huh:
> 
> *Don't know yet, haven't tried, that's why I'm asking :dry:*
> 
> I am however curious to know what exactly the difference in "effect" is between using an L or C bar?


I am curious as well.
But as someone who has some funky feet, I'm ordering sets of both for a *shocking cost of $23!* Cause that's how I roll :cheeky4:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Or put your big boy pants on and spend the $7 + shipping???


 OP should move out of their parents house *now* while they still know everything!!


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> pownoob said:
> 
> 
> > I need a way to fix heel lift wothout buying j bars or anything. Any ideas how to make some? Will putting a piece of soft foam under my foot work?
> ...


I'm size 9. My foot touches both front and back of my boots.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

How do the J bars and C pads fit in smaller boots? I'm wondering if I should try some in my sons size 4 Vans Encores that may be a tad large on him. Kids always get the shaft when it comes to sizing until they are done growing. Such is life. 

Are there youth sizes or one size fits all?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Each foot is different. You may get heel lift from a boot that fits your foot lenght but not you calf/ankle width. Boot sizes are based on foot lenght.

J's and C's are the least intrusive. Butterfly pushes your foot a bit forward.... so if you only need ankle support, the C's are good place to start. You can make them yourself, or you could go to a shop or bootfitter and get them for cheap. Check the sticky in the boots forum to see how to place them, trial and error until it feels snug and no pressure points.

Tell your parents heel lift is uncomfortable.


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

Any places in Massachusetts or south new Hampshire that installs j bars or c cups?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

For $2-5 just get some self adhesive foam sheets and make your own in any size you want.

Hopefully you got a general idea of what's loose, hot spots or whatever. Take out you liner grab a sharpie and with your foot in the liner make some marks/lines/circles...then cut some pieces of foam in the shape and size needed. Then try it by just taping it in some with some tape (do not peel the adhesive covering). Put liner in boot and test. Repeat til you got it dialed in. Once dialed in, then peel the adhevisive covering, place it and further cover with some hurricane tape or the likes. As your liners may pack out you can add bits and make adjustments. Just to note...ime...butterflies will take up some volume but they also help make the heel pocket deep to really lock in the heel.

see pics in the boot faq sticky....my liners might look like shit....but they are slippers. Use hurricane tape....it doesn't roll and get gummy like duct tape.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

pownoob said:


> Any places in Massachusetts or south new Hampshire that installs... c cups?


Check yellow pages for plastic surgery and/or breast augmentation, I'm guessing your parents would rather spend the money on the snowboarding though


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> Check yellow pages for plastic surgery and/or breast augmentation, I'm guessing your parents would rather spend the money on the snowboarding though


Not to mention Cs aren't worth the money. Gotta at least go D to make the costs worth while.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ….Take out you liner grab a sharpie and with your foot in the liner make some marks/lines/circles...then cut some pieces of foam in the shape and size needed. *Then try it by just taping it in some with some tape (do not peel the adhesive covering). Put liner in boot and test. Repeat til you got it dialed in.* Once dialed in, then peel the adhevisive covering, place it and further cover with some hurricane tape or the likes…
> 
> see pics in the boot faq sticky....my liners might look like shit....but they are slippers. Use hurricane tape....it doesn't roll and get gummy like duct tape.


Good tip Wrath! I just peeled, placed and re-placed if necessary. But they soon developed a tendency to come unstuck when drying the liners after a day of riding. Proly stay stuck better, longer if I didn't compromise the adhesive when I have to reposition them. (…I just have duct tape holding them on now!) :hairy:


----------

